# I need opinions!



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So, I will be moving at the begining of October... and since I have time to look it WILL be a place where I can have my Missy cat with me.

As much as I would LOVE to get her on raw food, I am seriously wondering if I should even try to switch her. Here's why: she outright refuses to eat anything but kibble. And is very picky about any kibble except her Core. Like this cat won't even lick a tuna can! No way jose says Missy on any canned foods!

She drinks lots of water and except for her nasty teeth (shocker huh) is in tip top health. She only gets fed twice a day, no free feeding here. And she eats less than half a cup of Core a day... probably closer to a quarter cup. And she's the perfect weight for her size.

So should I try and switch her after we get moved? Probably not during the move what with how cats are about big changes.... but after?

I would probably start by getting some small amounts of premade like Feline's Pride or Rad Cat... but I could offer small tidbits of what I feed the dogs too. If I were doing it regularly I'd did out my parent's old meat grinder and make my own. She is missing a lot of teeth and most of the rest will probably be removed at her next dental. She pretty much just swallows her kibble without chewing.

Could I skip trying to get her fully on canned? She doesn't like canned at all, but maybe she'd like raw... who knows. She used to be a barn cat so its not like she's never hunted.

Costwise... the 12lb bag of Core lasts her 4-5 months. So she's extremely cheap to feed right now. I figure raw being healthier and requiring less, even with premade it'd be pretty economical?

So yay or nay on even trying to switch her when I would have the option?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

It certainly won't hurt to try! I don't see why you couldn't skip the canned. Give it a shot!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how old is she?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I got my two cats switched.. finally. Offer her a variety of meats and see which one they like the most. In my cat's case it was pork and frozen/thawed mice. He got used to that and now is fine on heart, liver, chicken, beef, pork, mice, etc. Neither like turkey.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't hurt to try! 

You know, for as much grief as Minnie's transition gave me, at least she ate with gusto - LOL...I would go crazy transitioning a cat. Best of luck though!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know that we have a lot of cat owners in our co-op that swear by rad cat for their cats, so if she doesn't like the food you give the dogs maybe give that a try. I've also thought about trying it and might pick up a few tubs on the next rad order. Whatever you decide, Good Luck with the cat and the move!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I(we) have switched 3 kitties over, one(my Mum's 6 year old) has been known as "Boots who will NOT eat ANYTHING other then HIS kibble!!" (Not even fresh/cook fish!)

We switched them over using at least 3 proteins PLUS canned tuna(which is the one canned fish that boots likes)....I cut the meats into small finger like strips (think french fries) I then put them into a Tupperware along with a can(or 1/2 can) of tuna in water including the water.....my girls are now onto 6 proteins and can go with our without fresh fish...and need NO canned fish at all!:biggrin: Boots at this time is getting 3 proteins, along with with a wee bit of tuna/sardines/and whatever other fish my Mum can get!:smile: But we soak all the meats together...and they LOVE it!:biggrin: (Oh ya..and my girls LOOVE stinky pork kidney, tripe and the sardine stuff from Robin!LOL)


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

She's 6.

This is encouraging!


----------

